# Probable Tarapoto Female? Or probably ate a rock?



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

You can decide...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I will say female.....


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

She is huge, that may be the fattest imi I have seen. I definitively say female but I am never right


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would say it's definitely a rock.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I hate to say this but she does not look well. That looks like fluid retention or impaction to me. Use the search function to search for the following: impacted, impaction, fluid retention.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I have definitely seen variabilis and vents that fat, but they lay more than 2-3 eggs at a time... my imitator females usually don't get much of that look to them. A different angle would help, either way good luck


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

tclipse said:


> I have definitely seen variabilis and vents that fat, but they lay more than 2-3 eggs at a time... my imitator females usually don't get much of that look to them. A different angle would help, either way good luck


Yea my female variabilis looked just like that going into their permanent home....Has since thinned out a bit but still chunky.....

I will say none of my female R. imitators or other thumbs have gotten that large/ rotund other then said variabilis. Although my female varadero has laid a couple 5 egg clutches.

Hopefully what ever it is can be figured out....Good luck with the frog.


----------

